# Pay Trout Pond



## reloader-51 (May 19, 2006)

HI All,
I'll be traveling from Chicago to Sault Ste Marie next month with my wife and we would like to do some "pay pond" trout fishing. Could anyone direct me to one that's along the eastern shore of Lake Michigan?

Thanks,
Reloader-51


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Only one i know is PARIS michigan off of old 131 north of Big Rapids. Bettter yet hit some culverts and bridges onthe back roads as you travel and you will get native browns and brookies with just crawlers. Real trout and real tasty as well. JMO

AW


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Try these:
Alpine Trout Farm
4440 E. Alpine Rd.
231-228-5597
Cedar, MI
This would be NW of Traverse City

Fettes Farms Trout & Wildlife
4774 Walton Rd.
Kingsley, MI
231-263-7927
This would be south of Traverse City

The best way to get to these would be coming up through West Michigan on US31 along Lake Michigan.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There is also one in Sault Saint Marie,just off I-75 in town,just east of the e-way on the south side of the road.
Of course I can't remember the name of it ,but it's behind a gas station I think.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I haven't been by there in years, but there used to be one right at the I-75 exit to Indian River. I don't know if it's still in operation but it was there for a long time. You might check that area.

Good luck 

John


----------

